# Hey



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey, So far I love this whole website! Cool to see there are so many horse people out there


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey! There's a LOT of great people on here, with tons of experience  welcome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, enjoy the pictures, vids, & posts.


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks!yeah I can tell that most people really know what they are talking about.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Not really, but we fake it pretty good:lol:


----------



## HorseLover2011 (Nov 27, 2011)

i think the fact your title was hey attrected alotta people!hey backhope you like it here


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

haha thank you.  i try to keep it simple lol


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

hahaha maybe!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome and yeah I love it too.. very awesome people and great information.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome girly


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

thank you


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!! This is a great site.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Charm and I say "Welcome!"


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

texasgal said:


> Charm and I say "Welcome!"


 Haha hello from me and Wes
Facebook


----------



## CountryPosh (May 22, 2012)

Welcome


----------

